# Dentist in Lucan



## Deisce (3 Jan 2007)

Anyone recommend a good dentist in Lucan?


----------



## hansov (3 Jan 2007)

mrs. hansov uses the one over in Ballyowen near Eurospar (I think). Don't know whether they are good or not! Come to think of it haven't seen her smiling a lot recently - could it be the dentist or something else???


----------



## MFU (3 Jan 2007)

There is one up beside the postoffice in Dodsboro  -  they have a number of dentists there....


----------



## Deisce (3 Jan 2007)

Thanks people but I'm looking for a personal recomendation coz my old Dentist in waterford was quite skilled (my dentistry student chums in UCC told me so when I went in for a free clean) and I don't want to get a butcher


----------



## The Bunny (4 Jan 2007)

Either Dr Tim Callan or Dr Nikki Callan, Ballyowen Medical Center.

All the family go there, find both of them brilliant.


----------



## polo1 (4 Jan 2007)

Dentist McAleese/McKeon  in the village on the main street (No. 5) opposite the Ulster Bank.  Going there for years.  Tel 6282659.


----------

